# Neuling in Mainz (und Umgebung)...



## gimpel (31. März 2021)

Hallo miteinander...

berufsbedingt wird Mainz und Umgebung ab Sommer diesen Jahres mein Startpunkt für meine MTB-Runden werden (aktuell ist es noch Freiburg).

Daher wollte ich schon einmal anklopfen und fragen, ob es bei euch irgendwelche festen Runden/Treffen (eher so Richtung Trail/Enduro... CC-Hatz eher nicht so) gibt (natürlich nur, wenn es die Pandemie-Situation wieder zulässt)?
Und vielleicht habt ihr noch einen Tipp, welche Stadtteile/Orte/Lagen sich für einen MTBiker als Wohnort (Feierabendrunden) empfehlen würden (sofern ich da überhaupt eine Wahl haben sollte... Wohnungsmarkt-Stuation ist ja anscheinend wie in Freiburg 🙄)...

Besten Dank im Voraus und bis bald,

Tilman


P.S.: Falls jemand einen Tipp für mich hinsichtlich einer 3-/4-Zimmer-Wohnung in Mainz und näherer Umgebung (jobbedingt muss ich die Mainzer Innen-/Oberstadt in 15 Rad- bzw. Autominuten erreichen können => Rufdienst) hat, so wäre ich für eine kurze Info via PN sehr dankbar!😁


----------



## LostTunnelRatte (4. April 2021)

Ich komm aus worms und suche Anschluss hab leider keinen im Freundeskreis der mitfahren will  wohnst du schon hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mathiasfux (10. April 2021)

Hallo Gimpel,

Feierabendrunde in Richtung Trail/Enduro wird in MZ schwierig. Hier gibt es eigentlich nur den Gonsenheimer Wald/Lenneberg Wald und da hast Du keine längere Strecke bergab. Zudem viele Leute zu Fuß und ggf. mit Hund unterwegs. Aber je nach persönlichem Interesse kann man hier schon nach Feierabend noch eine schnelle Runde drehen ...

Spaßig ist die Dirt-Strecke an der alten Ziegelei (MZ-Bretzenheim). Neben vielen richtig fetten Kickern hast Du da auch ein kleines Netz an Trails (wirklich klein!), wo man jedoch schön Miniabsprünge üben kann. Auch bei der Dirtstrecke finden sich drei, vier Tables/Doubles, die man mim Enduro machen kann.

Interessant ist es auf der anderen Rheinseite, dort beginnt der Taunus. Wiesbaden, Eltville, Eppstein, Hofheim ... dort gibt es viel zu entdecken! Für Feierabendrunden sehr schön! Auf der Mainzer Rheinseite dann bei Bingen und Bad Kreuznach.

Am Schläferskopf (Wiesbaden) gibt es den Gravity Trail Schläferskopf, das ist dann richtig Enduro. Dann gibt es ca. 40 min mit dem Auto von MZ entfernt den Flowtrail Stromberg.

Hier im Forum kannst Du Dir einen Überblick über Gruppen verschaffen, die sich in Mainz/Wiesbaden/Main-Taunus-Kreis/Bad Kreuznach zum Radeln zusammenfinden:


> >> Foren > Lokale Bikeforen > Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und Hunsrück
> 
> 
> > > Foren > Lokale Bikeforen > Frankfurt und Umgebung



Grüße
Mathias


----------



## mathiasfux (10. April 2021)

... der MZer MTB-Verein "Beinhart" hatte auch mal regelmäßige Ausfahrten. Wie das aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## LostTunnelRatte (10. April 2021)

OK danke


----------



## gimpel (10. April 2021)

mathiasfux schrieb:


> Hallo Gimpel,
> 
> Feierabendrunde in Richtung Trail/Enduro wird in MZ schwierig. Hier gibt es eigentlich nur den Gonsenheimer Wald/Lenneberg Wald und da hast Du keine längere Strecke bergab. Zudem viele Leute zu Fuß und ggf. mit Hund unterwegs. Aber je nach persönlichem Interesse kann man hier schon nach Feierabend noch eine schnelle Runde drehen ...
> 
> ...


Mathias,

vielen Dank für die ausführlichen Infos!👍

Schöne Grüße, Tilman


----------



## Daniel_93 (10. April 2021)

Ich würde noch den Flowtrail Feldberg, die DH Strecke auf dem Feldberg und die von dessen Verein, WOFFM, organisierte Endurotour erwähnen 
Ist Coronabedingt aktuell aber glaube ich vorerst ausgesetzt...


----------



## RheingauBiker (2. Mai 2021)

Hallo Tilman,
wenn du Waldesnähe suchst, solltest du vielleicht über Wiesbaden als Wohnort nachdenken , hier haben wir ne Menge Trails direkt vor der Haustür. Aber natürlich müssen die meisten öfters zur Arbeit als aufs MTB (zumindest in normalen Zeiten).

Oh, jetzt erst oben gelesen - da wird es mit 15 min nach MZ aber knapp. Dann also höchstens halbe Strecke nach Mainz, Wiesbaden-Schierstein z. B.


----------



## cosmos (3. Mai 2021)

@gimpel  Hab fast 10 Jahre in Mainz gewohnt. Außer dem Lennebergwald gab (gibt?) es da nicht viel. Gerade wenn du endurotechnisch unterwegs bist, musst du fahren, entweder auf die andere Rheinseite Richtung Taunus oder Bingen/Stromberg oder Richtung Donnersberg/Pfalz. Ich bin früher oft Richtung Rheingau /Hohe Wurzel/Schläferskopf unterwegs gewesen. Das ist dann aber schon eine ordentlich Tour von ein paar Stunden. Mal eben eine spaßige Feierabendrunde geht nicht so einfach (außer man kommt mit dem Lennebergwald klar). Ich wohne jetzt seit 7 Jahren auf der anderen Rheinseite im Taunus und das ist schon eine ganz andere Liga bzgl. Biken. Aber: Mainz ist eine wunderbare Stadt zum Leben. Die Stadt ist nicht sehr groß, aber durch die große Uni, die Lage am Rhein, Weinbau usw. gibt es dort eine schöne Atmosphäre in der Stadt. Wir sind damals nur aus dienstlichen Gründen dort weggezogen. Wirklich lebenswert. Wiesbaden ist da m.M.n. schon anders. Vom Stadtbild her vielleicht sogar schöner als Mainz aber von der Atmosphäre doch ein ganzes Stück, wie soll ich sagen, "distanzierter", nicht so herzlich. Das sollte man auch bedenken, wenn einem sowas wichtig ist. Wenn das Biken für dich aber Prio haben sollte, dann ist Mainz eher nicht so optimal.


----------



## cosmos (3. Mai 2021)

RheingauBiker schrieb:


> Oh, jetzt erst oben gelesen - da wird es mit 15 min nach MZ aber knapp. Dann also höchstens halbe Strecke nach Mainz, Wiesbaden-Schierstein z. B.


Ups, den Teil habe ich wohl auch im Eifer des Gefechts überlesen...
Dann wäre eigentlich Mombach optimal. Da wäre man in 15 Minuten (sofern es keinen Stau gibt) in der Oberstadt und hätte Lennebergwald und sogar den Rheingau-Taunus in (halbwegs) erreichbarer Nähe. Schierstein würde knapp werden mit den 15 Minuten. Ich musste früher von der Mainzer-Neustadt nach Wiesbaden-Gräselberg und das hat im optimalsten Fall am Sonntagmorgen in etwa 15 Minuten geklappt, unter der Woche aber fast immer länger gedauert (30 Minuten oder noch länger).


----------



## gimpel (7. Mai 2021)

So,
nochmal vielen Dank für die vielen informativen Rückmeldungen!
Bzgl. einer Wohnung sind wir mittlerweile fündig geworden (ist ja unter diesen Vorgaben nicht ganz so einfach)... diese liegt im Osten von Ingelheim, so dass ich entspannt mit dem Rad/Rennrad 15km zur Arbeit rollen kann (und die Feierabendrunde dann z.B. eine verlängerte Heimfahrt am Abend wird).
MTB-Runden werde ich dann wohl primär aufs WE legen (z.B. Bad Kreuznach, Bingen, Rheingau, Taunus, etc.), aber das ist auch okay (sind dann ja auch schöne Ausflüge und es ist ja alles ganz gut Bahn/Auto erreichbar).
Nochmal besten Dank und vielleicht trifft man sich ja dann vor Ort...😉


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rhnordpool (7. Mai 2021)

gimpel schrieb:


> diese liegt im Osten von Ingelheim,


Gibt schlechtere Lagen, wenn man Biken von der Haustür starten will. Bingen (Rochusberg und Binger Wald) kann man ja von Ingelheim aus locker flach auf Asphalt am Rhein anfahren. 
Tipps gern per PN.


----------



## mathiasfux (7. Mai 2021)

Super, Ingelheim ist ein schönes Städtchen und das Rheinufer dort ist ebenfalls schön!

Zum Enduro-Biken bist Du mit der Fähre schnell im Rheingau (z.B. Hallgarter Zange) und mim Auto sind dank direkter Autobahnanbindung Stromberg, Taunus, Binger Wald etc. nur einen Katzensprung weit entfernt.

Mim Rad zur Arbeit ist auch gut möglich. Direkter Weg über Wackernheim, dann Finthen, dann Uni-Campus und dann Mainzer Oberstadt.
Da ist ein Radweg direkt an der Straße -mit einem Grünstreifen von der Fahrbahn getrennt- von Wackernheim nach Finthen. Dann durch Finthen durch und über asphaltierte Feldwege zum Uni-Campus und weiter zur Oberstadt. Das ist alles super fahrbar. ... Du wirst sicherlich den für Dich optimalen Weg finden! 

Und auch mit dem Renn-/Gravelrad hast Du schöne Möglichkeiten direkt vor der Haustür!

Gute Wahl!


----------



## rhnordpool (7. Mai 2021)

mathiasfux schrieb:


> mim Auto sind dank direkter Autobahnanbindung Stromberg, Taunus, Binger Wald etc. nur einen Katzensprung weit entfernt.


Pfälzer Wald nicht vergessen. Braucht auch nur ne Autostunde.


----------



## Ripman (25. Mai 2021)

mathiasfux schrieb:


> ... der MZer MTB-Verein "Beinhart" hatte auch mal regelmäßige Ausfahrten. Wie das aktuell ist, weiß ich nicht.



Ahoj zusammen,

die Ausfahrten des MTB-Club Beinhart sind derzeit wegen der Corona-Beschränkungen nicht möglich. Sie werden aber starten, sobald die Inzidenzzahlen wieder gemeinsamen Sport mit 10 oder mehr Personen erlauben (als hoffentlich demnächst).

@gimpel: Trailrides als Feierabendrunde sind im GoWa sehr wohl möglich und durchaus auch abwechselungsreich. Kann Dir das gerne mal zeigen. Bei Interesse bitte PN.

VG

Jürgen


----------



## gimpel (29. Mai 2021)

Nochmals vielen Dank für die zahlreichen Infos, Tipps und Angebote!
Sobald ich vor Ort bin, melde ich mich sehr gerne...
Freue mich schon und bis dahin!


----------



## gimpel (27. Juni 2021)

So, der Umzug ist geschafft...
Zwar müssen noch ein paar Sachen aufgebaut und einige Kisten ausgeräumt werden, aber vielleicht findet sich ja hier jemand aus Ingelheim und Umgebung für eine entspannte Runde um die (nähere) Umgebung etwas MTB-mäßig kennenzulernen...
Falls jemand Zeit und Interesse hat, einfach eine kurze PN schreiben...😁


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gimpel (15. August 2021)

Hallo zusammen,
nachdem es mir für ne längere Tour heute etwas zu warm ist, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es hinsichtlich des Ingelheimer Westerbergs Trail/Weg-Empfehlungen gibt... z.B. welcher Startpunkt, zu welcher Seite, etc. (bin bisher nur mit dem Alltagsrad+Kinderanhänger zum Bismarkturm hochgefahren)?

Vielen Dank im Voraus und einen schönen Sonntag!


----------



## judojürgens (17. August 2021)

Hi Tilman
Der Westerberg ist Richtung Gau-Algesheim steiler abfallend als Richtung Ingelheim. Wenn Abfahrt am ehesten so rum. Allerdings sind die Wege alle sehr kurz und arg technisch isses auch nicht. Am ehesten der Kurze Weg zwischen Gaga und Turm runter zur Bergstrasse. Ist felsig und schmal, wird aber bei Nässe sehr rutschig. Am Waldrand mit Blick auf Appenheim geht ein langer, breiter Weg runter bis an die Hochhäuser in Gau. Das ist aber alles Enduro superlight.
V. G.
Jürgen


----------



## gimpel (18. August 2021)

Hey Jürgen, vielen Dank für die Tipps!
Werde ich die nächste Zeit mal versuchen zu finden und abzufahren... für etwas anspruchsvollere Abfahrten gibt es ja in der Gegend um Bingen/Bad Kreuznach/Rheingau/etc. bestimmt noch genug Alternativen, aber ich finde es schön, wenn man sich bei einem eteas knapperen Zeitfenster auch so nochmal die Beine "vertreten" kann.😁


----------



## judojürgens (18. August 2021)

Das Revier hinter Bad Kreuznach, (Kuhberg, Rotenfels, Lemberg, etc.) ist natürlich hier in der Gegend einmalig wenn du Enduro magst. Am Wochenende aber leider ziemlich überlaufen. Binger Wald hat auch ein paar schöne Abfahrten, vom Schweizer Haus zur Burg Rheinstein oder im Weilerer Wald runter nach Bingerbrück. Selbst der Rochusberg hat ein, zwei Trails die Spass machen zu bieten. Das bevorzuge ich auf alle Fälle bevor ich in den Rheingau fahre. Und das beste Rvier ist natürlich Donnersberg und Pfälzer Wald, hier kannste dich schwindlig fahren. 
Cheers


----------



## filiale (18. August 2021)

judojürgens schrieb:


> Das bevorzuge ich auf alle Fälle bevor ich in den Rheingau fahre.



Für den Rheingau ist Anfahrt immer recht nervig. Aber wenn man mal da ist, ist es schon schick.


----------



## gimpel (31. Oktober 2021)

Schönen guten Abend,
falls jemand am morgigen Feiertag Lust auf eine entspannte Feiertagstour in der Nähe von Ingelheim (also etwa Lennebergwald bis Bingen... für Rheingau, etc. könnte es auf Grund von familiären Verpflichtungen zeitlich etwas knapp werden) gerne eine kurze PN an mich. Würde mich über Gesellschaft freuen (gerne mit etwas mehr Ortskenntnissen als die meinigen 😉).
Also noch einen schönen Sonntagabend und vielleicht bis morgen... 😁


----------

